
How To Write Unmaintainable Code - shrikant
http://thc.org/root/phun/unmaintain.html
======
ColinWright
An old friend - and getting older:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=252615>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=304039>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=637491> <\- 22 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=922369>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1573034>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988165>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2340024>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2578765>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3025137> <\- 37 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3036042>

